# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Priyapetta VEEROOO.....

## KaSsRottaRaN

[fieldset=>>]Priyapetta Veeruuu... 
 Ne Njangale Orupad Vedanipichu..
Ninak vendi njangal orupad Rathrikalil Urakkamozichu..
Njangalude kootukarumai thallu koodi..
Ne vijaichappol Thondapottumar uchathil Jai Vilichu..
Ninte Bat Kavitha Rajichappol ellavarodum njangal vilichu Paranchu.,
Ne Out ayi pogumbol aarum ariyathe njangal Kanneer thudachu..
Ennitum ne njangale Karayipichu..
Saramilla.. Enkilum njangalude Manassile Rajakumaran thanneyanu ne..
Orikalum Mayikan Kazhiyatha Manasinte Chithra Gopurathil ne undakum.. Ninte Punchiriyum...[/fieldset]
[fieldset=>>]Ee Ezuthil njangalude kanneerinte uppund...
Chorayude Nanutha Gandamund...[/fieldset]

[fieldset=>>]Veeru Ne Thirichu varum Kalathinte Munnil Jayichavanayee...[/fieldset]
[fieldset=*]Dedicat to all DD Fans Membrs...[/fieldset] :Read:  *KaSsRottaRaN..*

----------


## maryland

enthonnaa ithu...?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

> enthonnaa ithu...?


 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## aravind

endhaa sambhava,?

----------


## Naradhan

Entha prashnam ..................?  :Huh:

----------


## kandahassan

:Ennekollu:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

lovan mysore-il etho hotelinte munnilirunnu etho paattupaaadi......

MD odivannu vilichondupoyi jwaali koduthuu...

ini melaal bhakshanam kazhikkaanallaathe vaaya thurakkaruthennaa kalppana...   :Ennekollu:

----------


## muthalakunju

:Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## MALABARI

:Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## ULTIMATE STAR

> 




aryaatha pani cheyyandaaado MALBU.....

----------


## Boyz

Ivante thalakku valla adi kittiya........

----------


## Boyz

> 


Kochacha...... chekkan kaivittu poyi.......

----------


## aslamrazac

> [fieldset=>>]Priyapetta Veeruuu... 
>  Ne Njangale Orupad Vedanipichu..
> Ninak vendi njangal orupad Rathrikalil Urakkamozichu..
> Njangalude kootukarumai thallu koodi..
> Ne vijaichappol Thondapottumar uchathil Jai Vilichu..
> Ninte Bat Kavitha Rajichappol ellavarodum njangal vilichu Paranchu.,
> Ne Out ayi pogumbol aarum ariyathe njangal Kanneer thudachu..
> Ennitum ne njangale Karayipichu..
> Saramilla.. Enkilum njangalude Manassile Rajakumaran thanneyanu ne..
> ...


 :Ennekollu: .veeru ithu vaayichal ivane thattan qoutation kodukkum

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

Buha ha ha ha haaa.....

----------

